# Artpath Error



## bdl3w1s (Feb 14, 2012)

I am using a Gerber Saber CNC Router with Windows 95 computer software and Artpath. The machine has not been used for a few years but was used for cutting letters and signs. We wish to use the machine once again for this but we keep running into an error that no one has seen before. We keep getting an error message every time we OUPUT the RTP. to the CNC computer (With Gerber Spooler). We are using Artpath and an RTP. file that was previously created and used to cut signs, we also tried to create new RTP. from scratch. Every time we try to OUTPUT the RTP. The error message reads:

Cannot move router file to spool directory

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lili (Oct 28, 2014)

What version is your ARTPath?
Please respond to [email protected]
Thank you,
Lili


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Lili. Its a very old thread so you may not receive a reply from the person who started it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Lili.


----------

